# Celebrities "Demand a Plan"



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Hypocrisy at its finest!
[youtube:rz6kjqyw]http://www.youtube.com/v/jrJjlPH1dqo?hl=en_US&version=3[/youtube:rz6kjqyw]


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Sickening, isn't it?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Celebrities "Demand a Plan"*

Hypocrites!!!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Understanding reality is not a prerequisite for being an actor; I don't know why people expect anything else from these jokers. 99% of their movies suck too. Last time I walked out of a theatre not feeling ripped off was when I went to see Gran Torino a few years back. The three or four movies I've seen since then were a waste of time. There are a very few exceptions, but overall, media=evil IMHO.-----SS


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

How does put them out of work making volient movies sound to everyone????!! 

The antis can spin or deny it all they want but the more volient the movies and game have become, the higher the volince level of children has became, you couple that with liberal biased moral standards being taught in school and shown everywhere in tv and movies and its no wonder our society is headed down the tubes!

Liberalism is a plague on our country.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Mojo1 said:


> How does put them out of work making volient movies sound to everyone????!!
> 
> The antis can spin or deny it all they want but the more volient the movies and game have become, the higher the volince level of children has became, you couple that with liberal biased moral standards being taught in school and shown everywhere in tv and movies and its no wonder our society is headed down the tubes!
> 
> Liberalism is a plague on our country.


Excellent Idea!!!
I say we put a clause in the gun ban that they are going to shove down our throats that makes it a felony to profit from the "sensationalizing" of gun violence in media with any firearm that is named in the ban. That would basically mean that if we citizens can't own it, they can't make millions portreying mass killings with it for a profit. That would include all of their hypocritical movies and video games. If enacted, this would surely be the most effective part of the ban legislation. How could they argue with that? Compromise a little on the second, compromise a little on the first. Sounds fair to me. I guarantee that the weapons in my safe have done much less to promote violence than those used as props by the hollylibs during the last century of crappy, pop-culture driven, shoot-em-up, drama puke movies that have plagued the big screen.---------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone ever checked to see if these mass murderers were ever Moderators on an outdoor forum?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Not possible.....haven't you seen the pictures? These perps are far too skinny, white, and normal looking to be outdoor forum Moderators!!! 

Just joking Goob. :mrgreen: ------SS


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I couldn't watch the rest of the video....what a bunch of liars.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I couldn't watch it all, it was too loud.


They're prolly all Communists, hell, maybe Democrats, and in real life have .22 rimfire M&Ps.


----------



## MJ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

The plan is they *****



edited by UWN Administration


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

A-Holes all of them.
I wrote a letter warning congressmen an senators that i would campain against them if they voted to pass any type of gun control laws. I then emailed it to every senator and so far about half of the congressmen. i suggest you do the same or similar. Let the voice of real Americans sound off.


----------

